# how much would you spend on a halloween costume ?



## g2otogo (Sep 9, 2013)

thinking of purchasing a gorilla costume for Halloween as part of my costume and it costs $65.00. I on the fence on buying it because its a one day thing that I am using it . What are your usual spending amount when you create a costume for Halloween?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i just spent nearly $150 on an elvis costume, but i don't intend it to be a one-time thing. that's more than i've ever spent though, so that's not exactly my custom.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Costuming is one of my major hobbies, so I spend a lot. The most I've spent putting a costume together was about $1000. But I also get multiple uses out of them.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Only one costume? I end up with 2 or 3. Some are pulled together with things I have and some I end up buying for 30 or 40 bucks. I would spend more for decent quality because most are made out of cheap fabric.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Tough call...Depends on what you want.

$65.00 for a nice costume? Heck of a deal if you're after a gorilla.

But I don't do many "one-time" costumes. I tend to keep them, use them for
different things. Or keep it in case I want to be a gorilla again. You never know.

I have my "life-sizers", a whole bunch of them. One of them might like a gorilla.
But I already have one. A white bigfoot.

So...if you can budget a $65.00 gorilla, I would say go for it. You can have that
much fun with it.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's cheap... I just spent over $500 to create and put together three costumes... And I'm still not done... For me it's go big or go home... Lol.... I only use them once but I have a place to put them all and let my friends use them


----------



## JesseCRX (Sep 25, 2013)

Or you can be an oddball like me and get a costume of a character you love and spend more money updating and modifying it. I've spent more money at Hobby Lobby than anywhere else haha!!

But that's part of the fun if you ask me.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Really depends. One year I wanted to go as an old confederate ghost ala Scooby Doo but period correct frock and rapier etc. I'd be a zombie of course. I never did pull the trigger with a long wait for custom coat. 

Last few years I've went as a 16th century Irish Devil with Broad Sword. That costume barefoot is over $300. 

This year's Michael Myers Halloween II costume is $110 thus far which is coveralls, mask, knife(price includes shipping from 3 locations. 

Why limit it to one night? I'm still waiting on my knife then I head over to the cemetery and scare the crap out of the teenagers! lol


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I once had a costume custom made. Including the shipping, it was around $300.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I have spent a couple hundred dollars on materials for a costume before. However, I and several other people have worn it multiple times for various things. It was a velvet medieval dress. Last year I spend $150 on materials for my families 3 pirate costumes. I had curtains to use as the main fabric so I saved a bunch of money using them. 4 years ago I spent $100 on just the material for an overcoat and vest for my husbands vampire costume. I never buy pre-made costumes but for home made costumes I'll pay whatever it takes to make a nice costume. It's a passion. We always hang on to the costumes and even lend them to friends and family. This year, however, we are going as Wreck-it-Ralph characters and the costumes are tons cheaper. Can't say I don't love that


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Too much....LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I say if it's in your budget, if it's a quality costume and if you really like it...GO FOR IT, you can always EBay it or repurpose it next Halloween 

Personally my cut off is $50 (and usually i come in at $30 or less) just because our budget, and I always try to reuse a costume by reworking it or by using it as a prop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

It depends....if it looks like its worth it and i like it, and like how it looks on me...I wouldn't mind spending $$$$. 

I want to get a gorgeous dress from the renaissance festival this year...they get pricey but *shrugs*


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

elvis is gonna come in at right around $200 when all the accessories are put together. more than i've ever spent, by roughly double, but TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

I say, if you have a budget, then try and stay within it. If you can budget the $65 then go for it. Myself, I always pick the costume first then figure out the budget later. As other members posted, there are always ways to re-purpose or reuse costumes; or even sell them.


----------



## Squishy Eater (Oct 31, 2010)

g2otogo said:


> thinking of purchasing a gorilla costume for Halloween as part of my costume and it costs $65.00. I on the fence on buying it because its a one day thing that I am using it . What are your usual spending amount when you create a costume for Halloween?


Every costume varies but I can have costumes cost between the $100 - $300 range. This year I only bought teethe so far and they ran me 60. It all depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

the good thing is that is doesn't have to be one time use. I usually "recycle" old costumes into props. My son likes masks, so I usually make his old costumes into props to haunt my house. I made my Creeper fountain out of one of his old costumes on a styrofoam wig head. you can get one of those posable dummies and put your gorilla in a cage. if you wanted to get fancy, you could add some motors and make him bang on his cage in anger


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Since I have yet to lose the XX number of pounds, I usually either go cheap and off the rack, or have a custom costume made for my curvaceous curves... The cheapest is the Jester costume that you can buy at almost any shop (but surprisingly nicely made), hunting clothes that I really wear for deer and turkey season (surprisingly expensive, but oh-so worth it for the Cheverly Hillbillies theme), or my custom pirate wench costume. I can't recall who made it, but it's fabulous! It cost me a couple hundred all totaled.

BTW, for us amply-endowed gals, Hips and Curves often has some great costumes! www.hipsandcurves.com And they have some great sales on now!


----------



## Stingertap (Aug 8, 2014)

Personally, I'd say $100 is my absolute limit. However, it depends on what it's for, and how many uses you want out of it. Worse comes to worse, and it's expensive, you can always go to a costume rental, and rent it for a cheaper rate, should they have it. 

Most of the costumes I wear/use on Halloween are one timers. The nest day I donate them to a local Haunt to use for next year. I make sure that as long as I'm gonna spend money on it that it gets used by people who could use them when I get done with it.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm prepared to pay upwards of $400 for something when I travel to the "Theatre Bizarre" some year. My justification will be that I can wear it to a con. However, $200 is my every year limit from now on.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think your answer is "it depends" or "go for it!"


----------



## Boocrewbloodline (Aug 8, 2014)

Think about what you could use the costume for later, could you add to it later for a new costume or take it apart later to salvage a new costume from the old then spend whatever is necessary


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

It really depends on what you want to do and how accurate or detailed you want to get. I am a stickler for accuracy and before this year the most I ever spent was about $450 on my Boba Fett. I can justify it because I usually sell it off in parts once I'm done using it and make most of my money back. This year, any limit went out the window doing my screen accurate part one Freddy Krueger. But again, I will sell off most of it when I'm done. It's like renting a quality costume for a night.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Even though I've only worn it two times, I'm pretty happy with the Morris costumes Peter Rottentail. Initial cost was in the $300 range. I had to add $40+ for a cooling vest, and 16 blue ice packs for the vest & my cargo shorts so I could wear for more than 20 minutes here in Florida.


----------



## Villaincostumes (Aug 15, 2014)

I have spent upto $100au on making my own costumes.
They have included using suede, leather and screw on spikes. I have also made my own chain mail armour vest.

Heck my engagement party was a masquerade fancy dress event. It was spectacular.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I never completely buy something pre-made. I build or create at least the majority of my costumes. But in all honesty I shop year round for pieces and the cost really adds up to get the look I want. It's spread out so it's not as big of a hit but $65 is nothing my friend! 

You can't take money with you when you die and it's not going to make you happy sitting in a bank. As long as you can still provide for you and your family, buy the monkey suit, man! Buy the monkey suit.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I generally make my own costumes, but also have a ton of packaged ones that incidentally I got for free as I used to work in a costume shop.

I calculated for my Honey Boo Boo costume, after gathering everything I needed for it, including anything I bought for crafting, it came to about $170. Usually I will have most of what I need already, but that year I needed to almost start from scratch.

Last year for my Hamburglar costume I probably spent around $85 for everything as I already had many of the items I needed.

This year I don't need to buy much for my Psycho Clown, I'm estimating about $45 as I need a new wig, a proKNOWS and a little bit of makeup and new spirit gum.

I think I would be willing to shell out up to $300 for a well made costume though, or something that I piece together myself.

And just for giggles, here are my Honey Boo Boo and Hamburglar costumes:


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

I think the perfect amount is the amount that you're comfortable with. If you spend more than you would like, you're likely going to spend more time feeling guilt about the costume than enjoying it!
I considered buying a Victorian style dress from a costume maker this year, but it was going to be about $250. I'd LOVE to buy it, but I don't know that I can justify it this year as I'm going to have extra decorating expenses. Instead, I'm going to make something out of the junk I have laying around at home. It's going to be a challenge, but I'm sure I can come up with something


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

The most I spent was around $100 - back in 2009
for my Ghostbuster costume. (coveralls, boots, "no ghost" patch)
I made the Proton Pack from found items around the house.
Cardboard, plastic bottles, a string of color-changing LED lights, 
old pieces of wires, and so on...

The total cost doesn't include the money I spent on paint,
hot glue, wood glue and batteries for the Proton Pack itself.

Here's a pic from an earlier post of the pack itself.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a proton pack....or two...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i spent $150 on a pinhead costume


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

My normal costume is the guy as a cheerleader and I'm a bit fanatical about it this time of year. And although the idea is not original I like having custom, one of a kind uniforms made each year with a creative, humorous team name. I can also wear my costumes to volunteer at mud/obstacle runs as well as zombie runs so I can get well over one use per year but have at least one for each use. (Hint for multiple uses) 

If you are worried about one time use then find as many parties/events to attend as you can with local charities, at local clubs, block parties, malls, city sponsored events or search some local Meetup groups and join if you see they are having a costume party. I live in the DFW metroplex and there are parties this year on Oct. 24, 25, 31 and Nov. 1 and some other dates at various venues. You might also hit more than one party per night!

ALSO... if you spend good money on a nicer custom costume consider donating to a local costume shop or thrift store. Except for my zombie costumes, which ultimately get shredded, I take my costumes to the local costume shop and someone else gets to enjoy them for a small rental fee. 

So far this year I've spent this much for certain items with tax and shipping:
$156.31 on custom cheerleader shell, skirt & lettering
$34.95 on wig
$34.00 on bra
$16.74 on socks (two pair)
I still need to buy makeup, shoes and pillow foam to complete it. 

Hope that helps!
Marcy

PS You can see my zombie uniform in action around the 2:35 minute mark.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Based on the pirate costumes that my wife and I ran out to buy at the last minute when we decided to attend the costume ball at Midwest Haunters Convention: about $150 per costume.

We'll be dressing as pirates for years to come.


----------

